# Show Me Pictures of Your Tack Room



## Rosebud64

I am going to make our grainery into a new tack room and looking for some unique ideas. Please post pics of your tackroom. No matter how simple or complex, I would love to see them! Thank you.


----------



## wild_spot

Our tack shed is an old grain silo. It had about two foot of old mouldy oats in the bottom that we had to shovel out with dust masks on - Not fun! Dad cut a door frame out and used the tin to make the actual door and just added a frame. It's smaller than our last shed, so it is a bit full, and the round shape isn't the best for efficient storage, and spiders get in, but it does ok!

You can see it in the background of this picture. I have more of the inside but I don't know where they are!








http://i234.photobucket.com/albums/ee184/wild_spot/8.jpg


----------



## Alwaysbehind

wild_spot, great way to use what you have.


----------



## iridehorses




----------



## Rosebud64

Iride: Great tack room, looks very functional.

WildSpot, way to work with what you have! That is what I am doing.

Anyone else?? I don't care how simple it is, just looking to get some ideas.


----------



## DressageIsToDance

A barn I was briefly at had a very good system, given they had quite a few school horses. Their boarder's tack room was different, there were cubbie lockers for everyone.

However, the schooling tack room was pretty neat. I have to draw a diagram to explain it...MS paint doodle, just to be quick about it.










Really crappy little drawing there. But anyway. The thing on top represents a shelf they had, where the grooming bucket was, designated fly spray bottle for that horse, ect. Below that there was a rack for that horse's saddle and two hooks next to it for the horse's halter and bridle, and a couple had hooks to the side for other equipment that needed to be hung up. The strip underneath was where they hung saddle pads/blankets/sheets ect. The grid thingy is an awful impression of a metal basket thing that was attached to the wall, and wraps, boots, misc. stuff was in there. They were strict about students keeping it clean too and stuff in it's place. But that was how it was on one wall. They had one wall that had cubbies for students personal belongings, and one had whips, helmets, vests and such, and this little shelf/cabinet thing that had basic first aid stuff for horses and humans. The short wall by the door had a white board with notes to the students that were important, lesson times, ect. It was really efficient. I wish I had pictures, but it's been a while and I don't.

My current barn has a small tack room, that's attached to a lounge. I don't have pictures on hand but I will take some tomorrow. One wall towards the back is all saddles and stuff. School and boarders'/leasers' tack. We are a small barn community, so we know what belongs to whom usually. On the wall to the right of that one, boarders' and leasers' tack boxes are lined up, and there are also a couple of racks for halters and bridles. On the wall to the left there are cubbies for our personal stuff. And there is a piece of wall that kind of sticks out from it, but on the opposite side of that little piece, facing the saddle wall and the doorway to the lounge is a shelf that has...a bit of everything on it. Irons, pads...and there's another bridle rack by it too I think. I will bring pictures back tomorrow.


----------



## DressageIsToDance

Our tack room at my current barn -

Saddle wall









Cubby wall








Bridle and tack box wall









The corner with the other bridle rack/storage shelf


----------



## x Branded Heart x

Wow everyone has such tidy tack rooms! The barn I board/teach lessons at has a pretty bad tack room. (the school tack room). There is stuff everywhere! The 'boarders' tack room isn't as bad though. There are 18 large lockers on two of the parallel walls. Other than that we try to keep the aisle clear so it's easier to get saddles in and out as we are limited with space. We just have a mirror and a small bench against one wall and then the stairs to the upstairs tackroom/lounge. I'll need to take some pictures of my lockers though! I'm so proud, I just cleaned them for the first time in about two years!


----------



## wordstoasong

Man, my current barn has a messy tack room. But like Pine Hollow in the Saddle Club books, it has a clean system.

My old barn had a slightly clean school tack room, where the boarders was spotless as no students were allowed to go in if they didn't board there.


----------



## DressageIsToDance

wordstoasong said:


> Man, my current barn has a messy tack room. But like Pine Hollow in the Saddle Club books, it has a clean system.
> 
> My old barn had a slightly clean school tack room,* where the boarders was spotless as no students were allowed to go in if they didn't board there*.


See, my old barn, the one I referred to earlier that I left due to bad management had this policy when I was like, 10. I only stayed there a year, then left when my trainer left and got her own barn. They did give special allowance to students who took regular (at least once a week) lessons who had their own tack. But if you didn't have tack and didn't own or lease a horse there you had to stay out.

When I went back close to 10 years later, the policy apparently was down the drain, because half the time students were sneaking and borrowing stuff from boarder's cubbies. Not a nice system.

Despite the fact that there is only one tack room for everything at my current barn, my trainer is very strict about "if it's not yours, don't touch it without permission". One of her own children went and got something one day that belonged to a boarder and was scolded for it.


----------



## wordstoasong

DressageIsToDance said:


> See, my old barn, the one I referred to earlier that I left due to bad management had this policy when I was like, 10. I only stayed there a year, then left when my trainer left and got her own barn. They did give special allowance to students who took regular (at least once a week) lessons who had their own tack. But if you didn't have tack and didn't own or lease a horse there you had to stay out.
> 
> When I went back close to 10 years later, the policy apparently was down the drain,* because half the time students were sneaking and borrowing stuff from boarder's cubbies. Not a nice system.*
> 
> Despite the fact that there is only one tack room for everything at my current barn, my trainer is very strict about "if it's not yours, don't touch it without permission". One of her own children went and got something one day that belonged to a boarder and was scolded for it.


Very understood. I had my brushes used alot and my lunge whip went missing because a student used it but that didn't matter to the trainer. Oh well.


----------



## BaliDoll

My current barn, and the one I am moving Bali to in a week, has personal tack lockers. It's a good system I suppose. Some people at my barn now keep their stuff in their cars because they charge $50 extra if you aren't keeping your horse in a box stall.... which is nuts! I paid it all this time though because I have a ford focus and it could never fit 2 saddles and all my crap.. haha. 
The new place charges $10 extra for a locker, which I haven't seen the inside of them yet, but I expect they are the same roughly as the one I have now. A shelf on top, two saddle racks, three drawers, and three hooks on the door for bridles and stuff. My locker is a mess, I'll never take a pic! hahaha
I miss being the BO's daughter back home, I must admit... I pretty much had my own 15' x 15' tack room cause my mom rarely rode anymore... got to use all her stuff  haha


----------



## apachiedragon

Just a couple from mine. All our racks, etc, were homemade. My bridle racks were chunks cut from a fencepost, with a painted horseshoe tacked on. But best is my caged in storage shelves. Keep blankets, pads, whatever in the bottom, bottles on the shelves. It keeps all the chewing rodents out, AND can be padlocked if you want to keep people out of your meds and stuff.


----------



## Vidaloco

^^^ That's really cute, the cut fence posts with the horse shoes. 
We're in the very early stages of building a new house that will have a tack room. I think I may steal that one 
A friend of mine took large tuna cans, painted the bottoms then tacked them to the wall for bridles.


----------



## wild_spot

Lol, our tack shed (The silo earlier on in the thread) is usually a pig sty! We have way too much stuff to fit in neatly - We moved from a shed three times the size. Plus all our feed and hay is in there so everything gets covered in hay, there aren't enough racks for all the saddles so they sit on the ground or wherever they fit, not enough hooks for all the bridles and other gear... lol. We have a clean up every once in a while but it never takes long for the disarray to return!


----------



## smrobs

Wow, all you guys's tack rooms are so clean and organized LOL. I will have to get a picture or 2 of mine. It is incredibly packed and pretty messy (40 years of accumulated tack and harness will do that). But, I don't have to worry about keeping it clean for everyone else. It is just me and my dad that really use it and we know where everything is.


----------



## apachiedragon

@Vidaloco - the wood works great because you can write the name of each horse with a silver sharpie, and then if you change horses or names, all you have to do is sand it down and write another name.

@smrobs - my tack room is a horrible cluttered mess, everywhere EXCEPT the pics I posted, lol. I'm with you on accumulating too much stuff. Once in a while, I run across things and go "now where did THIS come from. I've never used it, never needed it, and certainly never bought it, hmmm....


----------



## smrobs

I finally got some pix of mine . Just so everyone else with a slightly cluttered tack room won't feel so bad LOL. This is just the main 2 sides that most of the tack is on. One of the other sides has 2 more saddles and a medicine chest and the other side is where Dad has his anvil stand and shoeing stuff, along with that side just being kindof a catchall for scrap leather, hole punches, grooming items, etc.


----------



## Poco1220

I just made my tack room this afternoon! Not perfect but please keep in mind that 90 mins before these pictures were taken these were 100% bare walls!



















And the complete tack area (if I did a complete 180 I would be facing the bar... yes bar lol)


----------



## apachiedragon

OOH, I wanna see a picture of the bar!


----------



## Poco1220

apachiedragon said:


> OOH, I wanna see a picture of the bar!


This is when we first moved in so its not cleaned up or anything


----------



## apachiedragon

Cool!


----------



## x Branded Heart x

hahahaa I wish I had a bar in my tackroom!!


----------



## wild_spot

Okay - Time to see a TRULY messy tack room. We just have too much stuff for the size of our shed (The silo on the first page of this thread). Sorry about the picture quality, taken on my phone and it's pretty dark in there.

This one is looking toward the back of the shed. We have hay bales stacked in the middle of the back, and to either side are the green drums. They have rugs in them and one has chaff. Not all the rugs fit in the barrels as you can see, and that's a spare saddle on top of the drum:










This is one side of our saddle blanket rack (It is an L shape) and the top of our shelves. You can also see a bit of another rug barrel.










This one shows some of the saddle racks (There is one more up top you can't see). They aren't quite big enough for the stock saddles, but hey. You can also see part of one of our hanging racks on the right, that's about half our bridles and miscellanious gear. Under the saddles is another big box full of leather gear, and under the bridles lives our 'gear bag' a canvas bag that we put all our bridles/brushes/boots/other gear in when we go to shows.










This one shows the other hanging rack, our brush box (Which is actually a feed bin). The blue box on the ground is our boot/bandage box, and it is chocka block full. My trimming tools and a few other things are floating around (Lol, floating, get it?) and you can see the edge of the shelves. The piece of black poly pipe is for killing snakes that wander too close - this shed isn't as bad as it is up off the ground but the old one had a few snakes. The poly pipe lets you break their back without having to close.










And the view looking left from the door. Thats the brush box on the left, then the shelves and you can see the rug drum, a bin full of feed, the saddle blankets, a water container and a few feed bins on the floor.










A prize will go to anyone who has a tack room messier than ours!


----------



## iridehorses

You win .... that would drive me crazy!


----------



## HowClever

I unfortunately do not have a tack room. I do, however, have a tack house. Seriously every once empty space in my house is filled with tack, rugs, etc. For example -

*I'm not sure what this little nook was meant for originally, but now it houses saddles (among other things)*

















*the laundry, also home to summer rugs and a small selection of grooming equipment*









*And my bedroom door, supposed to be an over door clothes hanger thingy, now it holds bridles*

















The garage outside also houses 3 mini wheelie bins full of feeds and supplements, bags of chaff, as well as hooks in the lattice work to hold all my halters. Unfortunately it's cold and raining at the moment so I am not going out there to take photos of that! haha.


----------



## Poco1220

How Clever - I love it! I love the bridles on the door the most  that would make me smile all the time.


----------



## HowClever

Thanks Poco! I love the bridles on the door too. It also means no one can sneak in to my room, coz whenever they open the door the bits bang on it! haha.


----------



## purplefoal

Ooh, this is fun! Everyone has beautiful tack rooms * jealous* !!! I've got to pull of some of my humble little... uh, tack closet.


----------



## springinmeadow

wow they are all nice, I need to clean my tack room (old milk house) and figure out the best way to keep mice away using d-con, seems to work buts its so messy on the floor, However that said for a predator I certainly am afraid of mice ewwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## smrobs

springinmeadow, we have this mouse killer that comes in these little blue cubes. Every couple of weeks, I toss a couple more down in the corners and that keeps the little ******s killed off (in the tack room at least) and I don't have to worry about chewed tack or little mouse turds in my saddle pad. I will try to remember to get the name of it tomorrow but I do know that our local feed store carries it.


----------



## Hunter65

This is our tack room. Heated in the winter and cool in the summer.


----------



## Amir

wild_spot said:


> A prize will go to anyone who has a tack room messier than ours!


Oh just wait until I get the chance to get out to my paddock... I agist at my friends house and she has a really big shed and saddle racks and hooks gallore, but also 4 young children... My stuff is neat and tidy on and under 2 racks. The rest, well, you'll have to wait til I can get a photo!


----------



## ponyboy

Hunter65 said:


> This is our tack room. Heated in the winter and cool in the summer.
> View attachment 35244



I love the milk crates on the walls! What a simple idea.


----------

